# New Prices at Gorilla...



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Check this out...they finally went down on prices.

http://www.gorilla-axle.com/product/77/Gorilla+Silverback+Mud+Tire.html


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

DANG! that is a pretty significant price drop!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yep but but shipping is high


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

our local kawi dealer has them in stock


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW!!!!:bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes: Thats Uge, hope it's no typo!!!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

They still seem high to me?!? what were the prices before?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Brute650i said:


> They still seem high to me?!? what were the prices before?


Uhm...like $159 for 28x10x12's and the 32's were just over $200 a piece if I am not mistaken. 

Yes...there shipping is still too HIGH. Our sponsor with the discount code and Free shipping is still cheaper... if you add Gorilla's shipping.

I like Outlaws...but after owning both.....I really like the Silverbacks a little better.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

oooooo I knew there was a reason I havent bought a set yet. I actually traded some 31's for some 28x10's and cash but never put them on my bike and ended up trading them for 29.5's again. Kinda wish I would have atleast test rode them. but oh well


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I just traded my 29.5 laws for a set 30 silverbacks. I am happy to see they reduced the price on their tires because I am not sure if I will go back to laws if these things perform as good as they look. They are also close enough to me that the shipping doesn't apply for me because I will just do the customer pickup :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Let us know how you like them....I heard the 30 are a GREAT tire...I know I see them all the time in racing.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Let us know how you like them....I heard the 30 are a GREAT tire...I know I see them all the time in racing.


:agreed: I love my 30s. They trail ride great. From looking at them you wouldnt think that they'd ride as good as they do. They also perform very well in the nasty stuff. I went from 29.5 laws to 30" backs and was def. very satisfied.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well it would be nice if they were to drop the prices on axles . GEEZ thats high for axles


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Ormudboy09 said:


> Well it would be nice if they were to drop the prices on axles . GEEZ thats high for axles


Let me know if you need any Axles...I can save you a little on them.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

So since Gorilla dropped the prices on their site, is Mud-throwers or other sites gonna drop their prices?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

gpinjason said:


> So since Gorilla dropped the prices on their site, is Mud-throwers or other sites gonna drop their prices?


That I don't know...since they buy theirs from Gorilla it may be hard to do...cause no matter what you have to make a little money.... but If I am not mistaken they are still cheaper when with the Discount code and Free shipping. cause when you add Gorilla's shipping it takes the price way up there. I will still buy from Mud-Throwers no matter if they are a little bit higher. I am always willing to help someone who helps us out. I let Matt know, but again...since he buys from them it may not be possible. Just cause Gorilla dropped their don't mean they dropped the price to the companies they sale too....atleast I know they haven't to the few I know. Like Gorilla said..its factory direct now...lol. 

IMO, that is why Gorilla went down on pricing. Cause the companies that were buying from them were cheaper.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

28x10x12 shipped from Gorilla is Six-hundred Thirty dollars


Mud-Throwers with discount code shipped is Six-hundred Twelve dollars

Mud-Throwers is still cheaper.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

cool, i was just wondering


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Bootlegger how much can you get a set of 99 polaris 500 rear axles for ? Maybe a little better than 700+


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

Ormudboy09 said:


> Bootlegger how much can you get a set of 99 polaris 500 rear axles for ? Maybe a little better than 700+


Was going to offer some help on this but we have a set of fronts ready to go and the rears won't be available for another 24 days.

But for your knowledge, the rears will be $149.00 each if you would like to reserve a set (complete axle). (Heavy Duty Rhino Brand)....(No questions asked, 1 year warranty on this product)

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Now that's lettin her eat right there.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

How do the heavy duty rhino's hold up compared to Gorilla


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Rhino Brand is a Great axle...no doubt...I would go with them if it was me...but if you like to spend money....Gorillas are still on top...but the Rhino Brand is a close to them and a LOT better than OEM


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

will the hold up to 27 skinny laws ??


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Ormudboy09 said:


> will the hold up to 27 skinny laws ??


Oh Yeah...they hold up just fine with 29.5's. but no matter what...you always have a chance of breaking ANY axle.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll more than likely be using Rhino axles for when i break one. Do the joints/boots heat up after trail riding like the gorillas?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

derk said:


> I'll more than likely be using Rhino axles for when i break one. Do the joints/boots heat up after trail riding like the gorillas?


The ones my buddy has on his does not. I am really impressed with them.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Buy Gorilla axle's or go home broke.Yeah the Rhino axle's may be ok but nothing like Gorilla's.You dont see anybody racing with Rhino axle's because the only axle's that hold up with all the high HP bike's are Gorilla axle.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

How are turner axles?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

sjf323 said:


> How are turner axles?


That I don't know...I do know that Gorilla is the Best out there. That is if you wanna spend the money on them.


----------



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

how do you get the discount for mudthrowers.com


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

brute34 said:


> how do you get the discount for mudthrowers.com


You have to first be a subscribing member here on MIMB. After that you can PM phreebsd or Polaris425 and get the discount code.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's nice to see some axle companies step up to stop the Gorilla gouging though.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> It's nice to see some axle companies step up to stop the Gorilla gouging though.



I like Gorilla....but dang there HIGH$$$


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They are the number one game in town and nobody can deny they are good. Some friendly competition to bring down prices would be nice though. They might have 125 bucks in each axle but they did the R&D and get to charge for it.


----------

